# Dave Brown Wins Workhorse Video Testimonial Contest



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Workhorse Products has announced that Dave Brown, owner, Blowfish Artworks, a one-man screen printing operation in Yulee, Fla., is the winner of its Video Testimonial Contest. Brown was awarded $1,000 worth of Workhorse equipment, parts or service for his video about how much he loves his Freedom six-color automatic press. 

Brown’s video was created by Jellyfish Smack Productions (Welcome to Jellyfish Smack Productions), an award-winning production company owned and operated by his son Isaac Brown and his wife Ana Paula Habib. Having grown up watching his father’s artistic progression made it easy for Isaac to capture Dave’s passion for his press. Jellyfish Smack Productions specializes in creating documentary and educational videos for a wide range of clients. 

Blowfish has been around since 1986. Brown, who is an award-winning artist as well as a printer, specializes in high-end artwork on T-shirts only. He is proficient in four-color process, simulated process, and indexing. 

The winning video can be viewed on the Workhorse Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=433723090059000&set=vb.147388621292&type=2&theater. 

Workhorse Products has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the Web site at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

